
Twitter CEO Dorsey to ‘Reevaluate’ Plan to Live in Africa - jmsflknr
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/05/twitter-ceo-jack-dorsey-reconsidering-africa-move-on-coronavirus-fears.html
======
planetzero
He was let go from Twitter the first time for taking to many art and yoga
classes and not doing his job.

Why they brought him back again is the real mystery.

